# Intimissimi Underwear Catalog Winter 2007-2008 [Irina Sheik + Unknown Model]



## pienpi (2 Dez. 2007)

Download al the pics:
http://www.mediafire.com/?dnyjvxh4vmz


----------



## tinatina (2 Dez. 2007)

wow, superpics thanks a lot


----------



## Tobi.Borsti (2 Dez. 2007)

Super Bilder!!! :thumbup:

Die Irina hat ja ihren Namen bissi verkürzt (na ja Shaykhislamova ist auch schwierig zu schreiben)! 

Die Dessous sehen gut aus und sind auch nicht teuer!!

DANKE fürs hochladen!
Tobi


----------



## canil (19 Feb. 2010)

Danke für die schönen Bilder! :thumbup:


----------

